# Multiplexar control de motor CC despues de puente H



## Plunket (May 6, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo una placa de control de un robot con 2 puertos de salida PWM para conectar 2 motores CC a 9V y con un consumo de unos 700mA.

La frecuencia del PWM es de 7800Hz, y proviene de un driver LB1836M (puente en H) por lo que tengo control sobre los motores de velocidad y de sentido mediante el hardware de la placa.

Mi propósito es multiplicar estos puertos y conseguir controlar 4 o 6 motores (2 ó 3 con cada puerto). He pensado ( pero funcionando solo un motor de cada puerto a la vez) controlar unos reles de estado solido con unas señales digitales de un microcontrolador para seleccionar el motor a funcionar, pero no tengo claro la tension minima de funcionamiento de los fototriacs ni si la frecuencia de PWM es muy alta, y por otro lado la corriente necesaria seria de minimo 1A, por lo que me veria obligado a poner unos triacs muy grandes y me gustaría que fueran en formato DIP

Mi pregunta es hay algun CI que me pueda hacer de interruptor entre las señales de los motores controlado mediante señales digitales? o tengo que poner fototriacs (reles de estado solido).

Espero que este claro el mensaje.

Gracias a todos y un saludo


----------



## karl (May 7, 2009)

puedes usar triacs comunes y un 4017 (secuenciador de diez posiciones) para dispararlos, tal vez necesites poner transistores de pequeña señal a la salida del 4017, ya que entrega muy poca corriente.
para manejar el 4017 tienes que usar una señal de reloj, y en caso de que estes usando menos de 10 salidas, una señal de reset.

Por otro lado, ¿tu tarjeta es muy cara?, si no, porque no usar simplemente mas tarjetas.


----------



## Plunket (May 7, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta,

La verdad es que la placa incluye el procesador y los puertos para los sensores, asi que queda descartado otra placa ya que si no necesitaría programar 2 microcontroladores y sincronizarlos.

Mi idea era utilizar un puerto del motor y junto con un puerto de sensores que incluye un bus I2C controlar la multiplexacion.

¿Los tiristores comunes trabajan bien con tensiones de 9V? o tengo que buscar alguno de baja tension?

El circuito secuenciador ya no me seria util, ya que mediante un transistor o un optoacoplador puedo controlar el disparo del triac a traves del bus I2C y un PCF8574.

Pero mi pregunta era realmente si puedo prescindir de los triacs y buscar algo parecido a un interruptor controlado digitalmente y encapsulado en un CI.

Gracias a todos


----------



## karl (May 8, 2009)

yo he manejado MAC16s con 12 volts, de hecho la tensión minima la puedes ver en las hojas de datos del integrado que quieras usar.

otra cosa, si piensas usar el mismo control para varios motores, y quieres hacer polling (usar varios motores a la vez), no vas a tener posibilidad de girarlos con ciclos mayores a la velocidad a la que puedas cambiar de motor, por ejemplo, 3 motores tendrian como maximo un ciclo del 33% (un poco menos que un tercio de ciclo, ya que tienes que conmutar y apagar para proteger), pero si cambias a solo 2 motores, tu ciclo se dispararia a cerca del 50%, considera tambien eso.


----------



## Plunket (May 8, 2009)

Creo que tendré que poner finalmente Triacs.

Con respecto a lo de la potencia de los motores, mi idea era hacer funcionar solo un motor cada vez, pero puedo plantearme el utilizar 2 a la vez. Gracias.


----------

